# SGS Rhinestones



## blingfairydesign (Jun 25, 2013)

Have any of you used the hot fix rhinestones from SGS? Are they good quality? Do they stay down after washing? 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry i cant help with your question ! instead can i just ask you a quick question? 

Do you make your own designs for rhinestones or buy them ? if you buy them are they purchased as plastic templates or computer files that you then cut out yourself?

Sorry ive just got all the equipment thinking wow im good at photoshop this'll be easy! then slightly deflated when i cant even do anything other than a simple one line star! 


Colin


----------



## blingfairydesign (Jun 25, 2013)

Both, I buy some already done ... I typically do custom logo's from scratch...but for run of the mill designs if the price is right .. I buy them ready to press.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok thank you! sorry to again ask for your help when your trying to seek your own answers!


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

As I know , SGS do test for others , such as lead content of rhinestone. They don't supply rhinestone , do they?


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

hot fix motif said:


> As I know , SGS do test for others , such as lead content of rhinestone. They don't supply rhinestone , do they?


They are referring to Specialty Graphics Supply... I've heard good things regarding the stones from them... 

The only consideration is the cost of the stones in comparison to other outlets and then compare the quality of the stones to see what you prefer... 

I would say the SGS pricing is in the high range range of what others charge but really price is secondary to what you are actually purchasing... 

For example SGS sells 500 gross of ss10 Crystal Rhinestones for $118.44... ShineArt www.shineartusa.com sells 500 gross of ss10 Crystal Rhinestones for $59.00. SGS is nearly double the cost of the ShineArt stones... 

I can tell you most here have had nothing but positive things to say about the ShineArt Stones... 

So for double the cost from SGS those better be some pretty fancy rhinestones and perhaps they are... But the best way to know is in a side by side comparison... Then you can decide if double the cost is worth the added expense or not... 

The Pellosa Premium from ShineArt I LOVE!.. But that love affair comes at a cost... 3-4 times the cost of their Korean Low Lead Stones... But boy they sure kick the but of their Korean Low Lead Stones any day!

Kevin


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Also I have to add with Shine Art you do not have to purchase a full bag of 500 gross. You can also order 1/2 bags of 250 gross and 1/4 bags of 125 gross. The price for the split bags is calculated by taking the full bag price and either dividing it in 1/2 or 1/4 and adding a $5 split bag fee. When you do the math you are only paying $20 and $35 for the smaller quantities of the crystal clear through shine art. They have great customer service and usually ship out the same day.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

economy Chinese crystal ss10 from shine art is $43 for 1000 gross. I know people knock the Chinese stones but honestly they look great and stay on even after washing and drying. Ive never had anyone say they look like crap, its always ohhhhs and ahhhhs! Way back when I first stared all I bought was pelosa for my shirts and Korean for my decals. I got some Chinese to try and said oh no I don't like them. I was spoiled. So I listed them here and sold them. When business started picking up I couldn't afford to stock the expensive stones so I went Chinese. I haven't looked back and have no regrets.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

there from shineart


----------



## blingfairydesign (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Kevin!! Thank you for the shineart recommendation!!! I am in LOVE


----------



## DivaMomDesigns (Nov 19, 2011)

Leg cramps said:


> economy Chinese crystal ss10 from shine art is $43 for 1000 gross. I know people knock the Chinese stones but honestly they look great and stay on even after washing and drying. Ive never had anyone say they look like crap, its always ohhhhs and ahhhhs! Way back when I first stared all I bought was pelosa for my shirts and Korean for my decals. I got some Chinese to try and said oh no I don't like them. I was spoiled. So I listed them here and sold them. When business started picking up I couldn't afford to stock the expensive stones so I went Chinese. I haven't looked back and have no regrets.


completely agree. You and I may be in the minority but my thought is this....My particular clientele (and admittedly everyone's is different) is primarily sports moms with multiple children playing multiple sports but do love their bling. They would rather be able to buy 3-4 shirts than 1. I am able to keep my price affordable by using the Chinese. I have never had one person complain about quality or sparkle. Again, everyone has to do what is best for their business and what their customer base demands but I'm 100% with you on this one.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

Some samples. .. made with sticky flock using r stones in Correl draw


----------



## best26102 (Sep 29, 2013)

Coleman and Company sells stones, have not seen GSG stone will check them out soon as I go thru millions of stones.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

DivaMomDesigns said:


> completely agree. You and I may be in the minority but my thought is this....My particular clientele (and admittedly everyone's is different) is primarily sports moms with multiple children playing multiple sports but do love their bling. They would rather be able to buy 3-4 shirts than 1. I am able to keep my price affordable by using the Chinese. I have never had one person complain about quality or sparkle. Again, everyone has to do what is best for their business and what their customer base demands but I'm 100% with you on this one.


 Your thought process makes sense; however, because, as we know, all rhinestones has some degree of lead in them; because my customers includes children, I have to be aware of the lead content in the stones I use. So while there may be no visible difference between the types of stones, I am almost positive that there is a huge difference in lead content. Also when I first started out and did not know the difference, I purchased some chinese stones, and as you said, they looked nice; however, my issue was plucking out the stones with no backing (glue) as they do fall off from the stone and this can be very time consuming. Also, you take the chance on missing some and they will fall off the garment....Another thing I noticed too, was the longer they sit, more and more of the backs (glue) comes off.....


----------

